#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Curso Cisco CCNA Gratis ,Rio de Janeiro com certificação

## sostenes

Olá, 
estou trazendo a seguinte oportunidade 

Em parceria Cisco e Secretária Especial de Ciência e Tecnologia. A Nave do Conhecimento de Nova Brasília. Oferece GRATUITAMENTE o curso de Redes, CCNA R&S V5.0 , com acesso ao Net Academy Cisco. Com Voucher de 50% para os alunos que atingirem a média. Aulas as quartas manhã e tarde. 

O que é CCNA ?
 É um curso preparatório para certificação em redes de computadores, desenvolvido pela Cisco Systems, para certificação Cisco Certified Networking Associate (CCNA), uma das mais importantes certificações do mundo.


Local
 Praça do terço s/n - Nova Brasília - RJ. 


Link para inscrição:

http://formacao.navedoconhecimento.org.br/index.php/tecnologia-e-novas-midias/cisco/ccna-instituicao-parceira-cisco

----------


## mondork

Estou fazendo! E uma excelente oportunidade, mas muitas pessoas não tem o conhecimento sobre o curso e assunto.

----------

